# Rules Reminder



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd like to point out a few of the forum rules that people seem to be forgetting or overlooking.



> 8] Please refrain from the use of Leet speak. Be curteous and take the time to write a legible coherant reply. The majority of our posters will simply refuse to read a post containing examples such as:-
> 
> -lol u got pwned n00b
> -you are the suxxor
> ...


Please observe and abide by these rules. The number of stupidly large images and posts lacking basic structure has increased over the past month. 

If an image is large either resize it or post it as a thumbnail, i'd also like to remind people that full stops and capitalization are basic good thread requisites. The site also includes a spell checker, please use it before finalizing a post.

-Jez


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, talk about setting a bad example. I post pics larger than 700 pixels fairly often. Sorry Jez, shan't happen again.


----------

